# Skate park design for concrete



## Inspector 102 (Jun 16, 2010)

A local orginization wants to install a skate park using local concrete contractors. Since this is Indiana and subject to freezing and thawing, can anyone direct me to a good rule of thumb resource for the concrete design for something like this. What would the normal reinforciment be and concrete mix and thickness to protect from freezing. Since I know absolutely knowing about skate parks, any assist is appreciated.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 16, 2010)

I would let a local DP do the design myself....... JMHO


----------



## FredK (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll vote with fatboy get a DP to do the design.  I'm sure not all concrete breaks up year after year in IN.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 16, 2010)

Concrete exposed to freeze thaw cycles should be air entrained. As others have stated the DP would spec this.

Here is a link FYI if you want to read up on it

http://www.ctu.edu.vn/colleges/tech/bomon/ktxd/baigiang/CONCRETE/Chap.8/Chap8.pdf


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2010)

what do old skaters do, design::

http://teampain.com/process.php

http://www.dreamlandskateparks.com/design_const.html#design

http://www.skatepark.org/


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am not looking to design the skate park, I was looking for some guidance on the construction side for the concrete placement such as ACI references or other related experiences. Since this does not fall under the Internation Building Code, I am not sure what references to use for review or whether I should even get involved with this project. The local parks board have asked for guidance since it may be going on their property.


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 16, 2010)

Dreamlandskateparks built one in our town about 4 years ago and they did a great job and took the ball and ran with it.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 17, 2010)

*Inspector 102 stated:*



> Since this does not fall under the Internation Building Code, I am not sure what references to use forreview or whether I should even get involved with this project.


Why wouldn't this fall under the International Building Code?   It seems to me that it would be classified as

an A-3  or an A-5.   Also, see ACI-318 - Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete  [  see Chapter

35 in the `06 IBC  ] ,  the most current edition, or the one adopted by your jurisdiction.

.


----------

